# Phone says "no songs found in memory card" when they play in my computer



## jo7645

I have a LG AX8600 and for some reason it says there are no songs on the sd card I got but they play fine on my computer through the adapter. I tried converting the wma's into mp3's but that didn't work and I also tried using the youtubemp3 converter using songs off of YouTube (because I'm poor and can't afford iTunes) to see if that would somehow work but my phone said the same thing. Can you please help me get it to work?


----------



## cwwozniak

Did you first format the Micro-SD card on the phone before you put the songs on it? Formatting will erase the current contents and then create the folder structure needed for the phone to find music and other file types.


----------



## jo7645

No I didn't know you had to do that so I just put it in but then I found out you had so I tried turning it off then putting it back in and turning the phone which how i'm pretty sure you do it but nothing happened.


----------



## cwwozniak

Find your phone's instruction manual or quick start guide. One or both should have information on the steps you need to follow to format the Micro-SD card. I have a different model LG phone and had to go through a few menu screens to get to the section on formatting my Micro-SD card. I started with a new card, but I believe that formatting the card will erase all of the previously stored files.


----------



## jo7645

I actually already formatted it on my computer but it didn't leave a folder or anything it was just empty.


----------



## Macboatmaster

What my colleague is telling you is that you must format the card IN THE PHONE, not in the computer, as the format is different when carried out by the phone.

You need to format the SD Memory Card first. You need to format the card so that the phone will read it. Go to the menu, select memory, select memory status, select card memory status, select format (press: OK, 8, 2, right bar (to card memory status), select format. After the card is formatted so the LG can read it -- then load your music in MP3 format and you should be good to go.


----------



## jo7645

So I did what you said but the screen turned black and I didn't see what happened so I put songs on it but it still said no songs on card. I tried it again pressing buttons to make sure the screen stayed on and it said "failed".


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well I am sorry but I cannot help further as I do not have that model of phone.

Do you not have the user guide, maybe the instructions I found are slightly wrong.

As my colleague said


> Find your phone's instruction manual or quick start guide. One or both should have information on the steps you need to follow to format the Micro-SD card. I have a different model LG phone and* had to go through a few menu screens to get to the section on formatting my Micro-SD card.*




SO rather than following exactly what I found can you find it on the phone settings menu, in case what I found is slightly wrong

The user guide on the LG site, as far as I could see is no longer provided as the PDF file is shown as 0 bytes.

Until you can format that card for the phone to see it, I do not think you are going very far.


----------



## jo7645

Ya I didn't get the manual, I have to go to settings, memory, memory status, and then go to card memory status and press format. But when I put the card in it shows its there in a little icon that says "SD" so it knows its there.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am very sorry I have no more suggestions that may help

as I said


> Well I am sorry but I cannot help further as I do not have that model of phone.


Perhaps someone else may come in, who knows that particular phone.


----------



## jo7645

Just tryin' to get some more out of you, i'm having trouble accepting that my phone is super outdated. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## cwwozniak

You can find a PDF file of the phone user manual here:
http://www.guttys.com/lg-ax8600-user-guide/pdf-preview-of-lg-ax8600-user-guide/

It includes the steps needed to format the SD card while it is in the phone. Once the card is formatted, you can then put it in your computer and add your music files to the music folder that should now appear on the card. I believe you need to be sure the phone is turned off when inserting and removing the card.

EDIT: What is the capacity of your SD card? Maybe your phone can not properly handle cards beyond a certain size. I can not find any information in the PDF file of the phone's user manual. Some discussions on other web sites suggest that phone does not support Micro-SD cards over 2GB.
http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/498529


----------



## valis

hasn't that model been discontinued?


----------



## jo7645

cwwozniak said:


> You can find a PDF file of the phone user manual here:
> http://www.guttys.com/lg-ax8600-user-guide/pdf-preview-of-lg-ax8600-user-guide/
> 
> It includes the steps needed to format the SD card while it is in the phone. Once the card is formatted, you can then put it in your computer and add your music files to the music folder that should now appear on the card. I believe you need to be sure the phone is turned off when inserting and removing the card.
> 
> EDIT: What is the capacity of your SD card? Maybe your phone can not properly handle cards beyond a certain size. I can not find any information in the PDF file of the phone's user manual. Some discussions on other web sites suggest that phone does not support Micro-SD cards over 2GB.
> http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/498529


 I checked through the manual and all it says about an sd card is to use recommended memory cards. Ya the guy I got it from said that it wouldn't even accept GB's but when he put it in and saw the icon he said it will work but it seems like it really can't take to much seeing as how you and that guy say it can only take so much, my phone fails to format it, and the card is actually 4GB's. If I only knew what it takes. I'm gonna try and call LG and see if they can help.


----------



## jo7645

Ya but Nextel sells refurbished phones so I got it for $30.


----------



## Elvandil

It's quite possible that 2 GB's is the max and it will not work with 4 GB's. You can put maybe 500 mp3's on 2 GB's.

It's best to use the phone's formatter. But if you do use a computer, try FAT and not FAT32 for the format. And a 2 GB card.


----------



## jo7645

Yes I have came to the same conclusion; Ok


----------



## Squashman

Elvandil said:


> It's quite possible that 2 GB's is the max and it will not work with 4 GB's. You can put maybe 500 mp3's on 2 GB's.
> 
> It's best to use the phone's formatter. But if you do use a computer, try FAT and not FAT32 for the format. And a 2 GB card.


I believe that is correct from what I remember of that phone. 2GB Max.


----------



## jo7645

Really? about the Lg AX8600? there were so many different models some that look the same but are actually much newer.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Well from the link my colleague sent


> LG told me that the max upgradeable micro sd card the AX8600 can handle or read is 2GB
> 
> Read more: My lg ax8600 phone willnot read my micro sd card. I formatted the card with the phone before I put music on it, but the phone says that there is no music on the card. | Answerbag http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/498529#ixzz2PdRXxOC0[/QUOTE]
> 
> and for the relatively low cost and possible use elsewhere in any case - it has to be worth a try - I think


----------



## jo7645

Huh?.. oh ya i'm still looking where I can buy it because I don't want to pay for shipping. I might just go to a Best Buy, happen to know where I can get a good priced card?


----------



## Macboatmaster

My info will not help I am in the UK


----------



## jo7645

Oh ya that's right


----------



## cwwozniak

Without knowing where you live, we might not be able to suggest any possible brick and mortar stores in your area, Besides Best Buy, you could check out office supply stores like Office Max or Staples. Superstores like Wal-Mart or Meijer sell them as well.


----------



## jo7645

Ok thanks


----------



## jo7645

Ok so I got the 2 GB card but now my computer is telling me I have to format the card in order to use it. Can someone please help?


----------



## cwwozniak

Did you first format the 2GB card in the phone, using the phone's built-in formatting function, including the step that requires you to confirm you wish to format the card?


----------



## jo7645

Yes that's the first thing is that I did but I forgot to turn off my phone before I took it out then I put it in my computer where my computer said I have to format it before I can use it but it says " windows was unable to complete the format".


----------



## cwwozniak

Removing the card while the phone was on, may have corrupted the card contents.

Turn off the phone.
Insert the memory card.
Turn on the phone.
Format the card.
Make sure the phone shows that formatting was successfully completed.
Turn off the phone.
Remove the card from the phone.
Insert the card in the computer's card reader.
See if computer allows you to open explore the card contents


----------



## jo7645

cwwozniak said:


> Removing the card while the phone was on, may have corrupted the card contents.
> 
> Turn off the phone.
> Insert the memory card.
> Turn on the phone.
> Format the card.
> Make sure the phone shows that formatting was successfully completed.
> Turn off the phone.
> Remove the card from the phone.
> Insert the card in the computer's card reader.
> See if computer allows you to open explore the card contents


 Well my phone said that was formatted successfully but when I put it in my computer it said I have to format it then it said
"E:\ is not accessible.

The volume does not contain a recognize file system.
please make sure that all required file system drivers are loaded
and that the volume is not corrupted"


----------



## Macboatmaster

What are you using to have the computer see the card, in other words what are you inserting the memory card into


----------



## jo7645

It's a little adapter that goes into my SD slot. It looks like a memory card for a camera.


----------



## Macboatmaster

SD slot on what please - the computer, card reader adapter connected usb, card reader built into computer etc

Seen it now, sorry about that the slot on your computer card reader. I wondered if you were using a multi-type card reader adapter connected USB
Sometimes, the computer sees the usb connection and reads it as an external drive, but does not see the actual card and therefore cannot read the file system.
The same thing happens with external hard drives where the letter is allocated but the computer is seeing only the interface of the external drive, and not the drive itself, due to a fault on the connection inside the external enclosure, to the drive itself.

We had such an issue, just the other week.

TRY THIS
shut down
reboot with the card in, especially if you inserted the card with the computer running.
If it now sees the drive and allows you to
format it FAT
Not FAT32
Do a full format not a quick format
then add a mp3. exit out of card reader
DO not remove card
SHUT DOWN computer
remove card
insert in phone
how is it now please


----------



## jo7645

It's the card reader built into my computer. I tried doing what you said any ways and it didn't work.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I do not think I can help any further

It is I think a matter which is not going to be solved, on a forum, unless you just happen to be able to receive advice from someone who has that EXACT model of phone.


----------

